# A new year has begun



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

A new year has already begun, our celestial clock has started to tick louder and louder and nature will soon help us to see it first hand.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Bringing Light in the Winter Darkness: Celebrating St. Lucia Day in Sweden - REAL SCANDINAVIA


On December 13, one of the most famous of all Swedish celebrations takes place: St. Lucia Day, a festival of light in the long, dark Scandinavian winter. Traditionally the oldest girl in a family rises early on St. Lucia Day. Dressed in a white gown with a red sash around her waist and a wreath of…



realscandinavia.com





It is of utmost importance that we remember our routes and ancient celebrations and retain our uniqueness, monotheism is in many ways a true burden upon humanity and must be seen for what it is.

Each year it is the seasons which depict what we receive and who we are, we are what we create and have always lived and died in the things we make.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The epic of gilgamesh, the same story borrowed back in time.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy New Year. I wish you and yours a peaceful day.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

happy New Year. Hope its a better one than last


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

New Year started on Tuesday, 10th August 2021... oh sorry... that would be *Tuesday, 1st Moharrem, 1443. *

I have already been enjoying the new year and no it's not any better than the last one. 

The year *1444 will start at Friday 29th July*..... in case you wonder.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Remember the science is Northern Hemisphere based and differs worldwide.

The current meridian line is positioned where the circumfrence of the planet passes over the most water.






The age of Aquarius clicks in at 2035, winter solstice.

ecliptic 23.4 degrees by apprentice 01, on Flickr


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

skarrd said:


> happy New Year. Hope its a better one than last


I intend to make ours here as good as I can, nobody else is going to do it for me.


----------

